# You Guys--Fu**in you guys!!!!



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

My Mail Carrier today had to be rushed to Norfolk General by the Helicopter Nightingale because some of you's guy's felt it necessary to tear me a new one. There was a note on the mail box that said for me to pick up "Many Parcels". The manager & I are on first name basis and she told me I had 20 something --Of coarse after hearing about the mail carrier and her telling me he would recover but it might take a week or so,I looked at her as if she was talking some other kind of language. I was floored!!!

I needed to touch base and let everyone know how this touched not only me but the wifie also. I am Truly Humbled by everyone here that thought of us during this trying time and many prayers and support that we have received---I will get some pictures up probably in the next few days--It will take that long for me to sort things out---

*ViVat Jesus my friends and BOTL*


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I think you need to refer to this thread my brother!!!!!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/285060-usmc-looking-few-good-men.html


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Good luck sorting through the mess we caused Paul


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Hot damn Paul, glad you were able to dig out of the mess!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*Recruits*

1. A.J. Fernandez Fan - 03102010000158918504 / Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518.
2. Johny Rock - 9101969010383085130212 / Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518.
3. Ekengland07 - In transit
4. Angryeaglesfan - In the air!!!!
5. gjcab09 - 9405 5036 9930 0017 0406 30 /Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518.
6. Animal - In the air!!!
7. Habanolover
8. Mr Black - 0310 0480 0000 1250 5926 / Notice Left
9. Dj1340 - 03090330000121652108 / Notice Left
10. Jeepthing - In the air!!!
11. Fiddlegrin - In the air!!!!
12. Shuckins - 9405 5036 9930 0017 9045 50 / In the air!!!
13. Batista30
14. Rock31 - 0310 3200 0000 4632 2725 / Notice left
15. Reino - 9405 5036 9930 0016 7635 16 / Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518.
16. Starbuck
17. Mr.friday - 0310 2640 0000 6930 6839 / Notice Left
18. Poneill272
19. Big Rick - 0310 3200 0000 7520 1404 / Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518.
20. Bunker - 9405 5036 9930 0012 5204 41 / Notice Left
21. EricF - 9405 5036 9930 0017 8122 82 / Notice Left
22. Szyzk - In the air!!!
23. 68 Lotus - 9405 5102 0079 3383 1439 57 / Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518.
24. Piperdown - 0310 1230 0001 4832 1067 / Notice Left
25. Mutombo - 9405 5036 9930 0016 9695 67 / Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518.
26. Baderjkbr - 03090330000146069981 / Your item was delivered at 4:51 pm on February 28, 2011 in NORFOLK, VA 23518.
27. Smelvis - In the air!!!
28. Vicini - In the air!!!
29. ignite223 - In the air!!!!
30. Socalocmatt - 9405 5036 9930 0017 0980 37 / Notice left


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Johnny Rock said:


> *Hot damn Paul, glad you were able to dig out of the mess!*!


I think I'm going to be a while digging out of this---My Poor mailman Lamar!!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Enjoy the smokes! :razz:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see everything. Woo Hoo!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine looks like it was delayed. LOL Oh well a few more spread over the next couple of days. Enjoy them. We enjoyed sending them


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> I think I'm going to be a while digging out of this---My Poor mailman Lamar!!


Paul, does your mailman smoke? I'll send him a care package too!ound:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I'm glad we made your day Paul!!!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

HA HA you deserved it. You are lucky they gave you a crate to carry them in.
And just think there are more coming.....

Enjoy the smokes Bro!


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't wait to see what the pics of this look like. Should be Epic.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Did someone mention a crate-*- This is what they gave me to use ---I just wish the manager at the PO had a camera so you guys could have seen the look of mass confusion in my eyes. I know she did.---LOL----So I don't use up all of Puff's storage--Please see link below. I will be sending out PM's to everyone involved and it may take a while but I will get it done. I must tell everyone that this was "TOTALLY" unexpected and the wife's was as much surprise as I was. We both will be sitting down for a smoke together.This is something we've not done in a while.-.....See Linky below!

Puff Mass Bombing pictures by tobacmon - Photobucket


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Very cool picture set!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

WoooHoooo! Man I'm happy to see this bomb land where it did!!! Those pictures on photobucket were unreal, that is one monster hit! Enjoy those smokes Brother, and send my best to your family!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> *Did someone mention a crate-*- This is what they gave me to use ---I just wish the manager at the PO had a camera so you guys could have seen the look of mass confusion in my eyes. I know she did.---LOL----So I don't use up all of Puff's storage--Please see link below. I will be sending out PM's to everyone involved and it may take a while but I will get it done. I must tell everyone that this was "TOTALLY" unexpected and the wife's was as much surprise as I was. We both will be sitting down for a smoke together.This is something we've not done in a while.-.....See Linky below!


I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahaha!

Fun stuff!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i wonder what woulda happened if you offered to bomb yourself by accident XD


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

That's a beautiful thing, Paul! 151 sticks and counting (as far as I can tell). What a hit, gents! Well done!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the pics when I get home (photobucket blocked at work). Glad everything arrived safely Paul!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

O man those pictures are beautiful! Nice hits gentlemen!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Thanks for the comments guys-*--there are many smokes I've been wanting to try and now I'm able to and will be able to continue my wife and my medical visits on track without causing any hardship Thanks to all of you here.........*I am "TRULY HUMBLED" by everyone's thoughtful gifts.*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice launch fella's direct hit enjoy Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:attention::attention::attention:
:attention::attention:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Very nice pile of smoke guys. Enjoy them Paul!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad we could brighten your day!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad this bombing went well, Paul is a great BOTL and deserved all the carnage we sent his way! Now enjoy them, especially with the warmer weather on the way


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Good job guys, way to take care of a BOTL!!!


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow...just wow!!!! Speechless!!!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Enjoy your new found Cigar wealth. Your family deserves it.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

That is a thing of Beauty!!! Well Done to all.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Mine will be going out today. Left to go to the lake last week and left the box sitting here. :bitchslap: :sorry: Anyway, better late than never! :tu


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Habanolover said:


> Mine will be going out today. Left to go to the lake last week and left the box sitting here. :bitchslap: :sorry: Anyway, better late than never! :tu


The pain seems like it will never end---make note to self--self who started this--now I remember--Hope you had a great time at the lake Big Poppa!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The pain I will being going through today ( scoping out the bladder) will be nothing to the pain everyone here has bestrode upon me...that saying quite a bit--if you know what the test is all about!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> The pain I will being going through today ( scoping out the bladder) will be nothing to the pain everyone here has bestrode upon me...that saying quite a bit--if you know what the test is all about!


Damn, I know of that procedure and wouldn't wish that on anyone. Good luck Paul and hope things turn out ok.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

dj1340 said:


> Damn, I know of that procedure and wouldn't wish that on anyone. Good luck Paul and hope things turn out ok.


Thanks Don for the Good Luck---I just hope this will be the last one for me---Crazy as its seems the wife had another MRI (fingers crossed) at 6:30 this morning and will have an ultra sound and another test (not sure--too many to keep track) this afternoon at the hospital next to the building I will be having my procedure done---I think we are building another Hospital Brick by Brick---LOL


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Hope you enjoy the smokes


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The mailman tossed a couple more boxes and ran like hell yesterday while the wife and I were at the doctors.He forgot his carrier though. Looks like Animal & Jeepthing zero in on me---see pictures at the link below.










*More carnage---*

Puff Mass Bombing pictures by tobacmon - Photobucket


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This was planned out well....huge hit Monday and the stragglers the rest of the week 

And then BOOM Donnie will be hitting this weekend or even next! It never ends.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I came around the corner this morning and there was a Fed Ex guy on the porch--Thank God it was for the neighbor---talking about shell shock I almost hit the dirt---


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Kampaigner said:


> *I can't wait to see what the pics of this look like. Should be Epic*.


Wait no more check it our:

Puff Mass Bombing pictures by tobacmon - Photobucket


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

hope the test went well! scoping a bladder is *not* very enjoyable at all...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Zogg said:


> hope the test went well! scoping a bladder is *not* very enjoyable at all...


It went "Great" ( other than the test) and now my doctor will make the call when I do another---I guess when he says we need to do another I'll change doctors. Just waiting now for the final results for me and the wife---Praying every day and night....


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Both get well soon and enjoy the gifts, know what its like having health issues. Been dealing with issues from diabetes for the lsst few months. Hang in there it will get better


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome job guys. Paul is a great BOTL and friend and this is well deserved. Wishing you and you family the best Paul.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Juicestain said:


> Awesome job guys. Paul is a great BOTL and friend and this is well deserved. Wishing you and you family the best Paul.


Thanks Justin for the comments and well wishes brother!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

amen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*I gotta tell you this is place something else*--- I was very impressed and the wife was really grateful to everyone here for looking after one another in trying times and comforting those that need comforting--- I get a call today from her thinking I was playing games--Look below to see what Dave aka "smelvis" sent her. Dave, myself and the wife were all on speaker phone for a long time last night and we enjoyed the conversation very much. My wife and I are pretty good judges of character and you people here are some of the best around. My wife testing results will be known on the 10th. I thought it was today but she corrected me quickly---

*Thanks again Dave--I'm sure we will be talking again soon brother!!!!!*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Sorry I moved the picture--Here it is!!!!*


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> *Sorry I moved the picture--Here it is!!!!*


Nice one Dave!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*I think I got everyone itraders sent out--If I missed someone please let me know. I don't want leave out anyone in the list that took their time to do something special for me. I had a couple of packages that did not have member name or any name for that matter on the package or inside.*


----------

